# Stealth cabinet grow



## Hushpuppy (Jan 10, 2012)

So I have the Blueberry punch journal for the grow-lab with my partner, and I have posted some of my stuff there that I have been growing in my own stealth cabinets, but now I am starting a whole new batch of seedlings to grow out here in the twin-cabs.   I popped my beans a while back that I got from the single seed center. I just put them in some coco in cups on Jan 5th. I got 2 Burmese Kush, 2 Blue Mystic, and 2 Bluehell, all fem beans.  

Yeah I know the dangers of growing fems but I figured what-the-hell, they all come from top breeders and my cabs are isolated so that I can do some experimentation anyway without poisoning any other reg grows.

I am going to run them in coco/hydro under dual 250w HID. The cabs are each 10sqft so 500w of HID will do nicely. here's some pics of the babies under 4 4'T5HO single bulb fixtures. And I have a new bubble cloner that is working on some BBP cuttings that I took from the last grow.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

How are they doing? Look good


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 18, 2012)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2012)

:48:better start another :48:

Looking good


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2012)

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 20, 2012)

So the girls are 2 weeks old now.   I just spent the day setting up the hydro center in one cabinet. Man it takes soo long to get everything set up and done.    I had to make some changes as I am going to run 4 plants per cabinet this time, and I am running a 30liter resevoir beneath the 2 upper rezes. My reason for this is that I had some trouble on my last grow with the smaller totes and 2 plants in each tote. I had to constantly chase the PH and ppm. I will be running 2 totes with 2 plants each into the one bigger tote with 40liters of nute solution.  

I also started with a new nutrient brand; I am running Advanced Nutrients' Jungle juice 3part. I am still using the coco coir in my 2liter containers. Here's a few pics of the girls in their new home :icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice set-up Hushpuppy.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, subbed in with this one


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 24, 2012)

I just had to pop another pic of the girls as they are growin so nice, even though I have had a fit with the PH on this grow. I have made a profound discovery. If you fill your rez with 50ish degree water, mix in the nutes and then adjust the PH before the water warms up, then the PH will change as the water continues to warm and it will drive you crazy trying to figure out why you can't get the PH to level out. There is no need ot touch the PH until the water temp stabilizes at operational level.

So here is the latest pic of the girls at 3 weeks old


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's my girls at 4 weeks old. One isn't doing so well. That one is a blueberry punch clone that just didn't want to root and I put it in soil right when it was starting to get root bumps. It isn't dying as it has new growth on it, but it is moving very slow. I think I will probably pull it out of the group when I flip them in a couple weeks.  

I am using Advanced Nutrients' Jungle juice 3part with Technaflora's Magical and Thrive alive. So far I am happy with the results. 

The left pick, left front girl is a BBP that I cloned and is doing far better than the one in the right pic.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 4, 2012)

The girls are going on 5 weeks old now. I can't believe how fast they are growing. I am wanting to take some cuttings this coming week as they are just starting to reach maturity and I am seeing preflowers starting to pop out on some of them. :icon_smile:  The BlueHell, which is a medicinal strain, has such tight internodes and large leafy growth that I can't get into it to see any preflowers.  

I am interested to note that the same strains of plants are growing in 2 separate cabinets, under 2 different types of light, and their growth patterns are very similar. All of them are getting the same nutrients and watering schedules. The only difference is the one cab has 2 250w MH lights(roughly 56k lumens not counting the T5s as they were just added) and the recent addition of 2 T5HO lights, while the other cab has 8 T5HO lights that put out 40k lumens.

It is hard to tell much difference of growth in the pictures, but I am seeing more root development and taller plants under the MH, while the plants under the T5s have less root development(but not by much) and are "stockier" looking. 

I have to wonder about the efficiency of the MH even though it seems like there is more growth under the MH(which has 16k more lumens than the T5). The reason is that the plants under the T5s look healthier and have the same number of nodes as the others.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice plants HP

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2012)

Those look very happy HP. Nice comparison of the two light sources.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The girls are going on 5 weeks old now. I can't believe how fast they are growing. I am wanting to take some cuttings this coming week as they are just starting to reach maturity and I am seeing preflowers starting to pop out on some of them. :icon_smile:  The BlueHell, which is a medicinal strain, has such tight internodes and large leafy growth that I can't get into it to see any preflowers.
> 
> I am interested to note that the same strains of plants are growing in 2 separate cabinets, under 2 different types of light, and their growth patterns are very similar. All of them are getting the same nutrients and watering schedules. The only difference is the one cab has 2 250w MH lights(roughly 56k lumens not counting the T5s as they were just added) and the recent addition of 2 T5HO lights, while the other cab has 8 T5HO lights that put out 40k lumens.
> 
> ...



They are looking great Hushpuppy--nice and bushy.  

I went to all T5s for vegging when I discovered that lesser lumens of T5 seemed to produce the same growth as more lumens of MH and with far less heat.  I never compared the root development, but I always had healthy roots with T5s.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright, it seems like the faster I work to get ready to take my cutting so that I can flip my girls, the faster they want to grow. They are 5 weeks old today and If I don't flip them now, they may take over and eat ME  

Everyone is showing alternating nodes and I've seen preflowers on most, so I took my cuttings today and switched my bulbs so that I can flip them Saturday, just to give them a few days to recover and make sure my cuttings will be ok.  

I am trying 2 different types of cloning mdeium, I have the bubble cloner set up and I had bought a root plug setup by advanced nutrients so I thought I would try out both and see which does better for me. A few pics..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice words guys. I am real happy with the advanced nutrients Jungle Juice so far. If you notice, there are shorter plants in both pics. That is because I have 2 of everything and split them up in the cabinets in case of a cat failure in one. The shorter plant is looking more like some collard greens than MJ but it is a very Indica dom Blue Mystic. The taller one is Bluehell.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookin good Hush I liuke the comparing cloning too:aok: Did you put equal amounts of clones in each cloning method from the didderent moms?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah I tried to take 2 cuttings from each plant so that I would have 2 plants of each strain in each cloner.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2012)

So here are some more pics of the 2 cabinets. Since I am doing this grow as much for experimentation as for growing me-own smoke, I should have called it "A Tale of Two Cabinets". One of the experiments that I am doing this go around is the use of *"actinic"*T5 bulbs to see if I can reduce the stretch that occurs after the flip to 12/12. My hypothesis is that the light spectrum of the "actinic" bulbs is at a range that it shouldn't affect the flowering hormones but will provide some light energy to the plants during the dark cycle. If this proves true then the use of the "actinic" light on a 24hr schedule will prevent some or all of the stretch that occurs after the flip.

However, my results are going to be skewed this time around due to the fact that I have been vegging one set under T5 6500k and the other under MH500w(2 250w) and have seen significant difference in the growth stature of the plants. As of yesterday(Sat 2-12) I have flipped the lights to HPS on 12/12 in both cabinets and have the actinic lights on in one 24/7. I measured the plants in both cabs and the average height in cab A(veg under MH) is 20", with a max height of 24". Cab B(veg under T5) has an average height of 14" with a max height of 20". In both cabs the taller plant is the "BlueHell" strain which shows more Sat pheno than I'd expected. The "Blue Mystic" is the shortest, looking more like salad greens that you would eat rather than smoke. I guess that would be the Indica showing itself in full fashion.

Anyway, I intend to continue with the actinics for 4weeks into the flowering period to see if it shows positive results or prevents them from flowering, or hermies the hell out of them. Here's a couple latest pics: Pic 1 is cab B and the screen is for plant stabilizing when they grow them giant colas. pic2,3,n 4 are all of cab B.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 12, 2012)

looking great. growing nice and fast


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 13, 2012)

So are you running lights on during the dark period of your grow Im confused.... I know that supposedly green light is ok during the dark.... Does this maybe produce the same spectrum as the green light?

Im interested in seeings what will happen if this is the case. Good luck pioneer.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 14, 2012)

The actinic lights are running during the dark period when the HPS lights are off. They are not the same spectrum as green light. They are deep blue as you can see, according to the paperwork they emit light at 450nanometers which is "supposed to be" within the range of usability for the plant, but not within the range that they affect the flowering/vegging hormones. This is completely an experiment that I am testing.

So far this concept is failing the experiment as these plants are stretching even worse than the plants in the other cab which are in total darkness during "lights out". I suspect that I am getting cross-over in this experiment from the first experiment that I did with T5s vs MH. In that experiment I saw that the plants under more lumens of MH actually stretched more than the plants vegged under T5s with less lumens. I am continuing with this experiment though as I want to see if the "actinic" light interferes with the flowering or not. If I find that the actinic light doesn't interfere with the flowering hormones, then I will rerun the experiment with plants vegged the same way so that all variables will be more equal. and I will add more actinic bulbs to give more lumens.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Puffin. yeah they are growing like crazy and having no health problems. I am very happy with the Jungle Juice so far.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 17, 2012)

So I have removed the "actinic lights from the cab A as I am seeing where the plants in cab B are beginning to show bud development while in cab A there isn't any bud development. As I said earlier, I think the results from the first experiment have influenced the second experiment so I have suspended it until the next grow.

I am still seeing a huge difference in the amount of stretch from the plants that were vegged under T5 versus those same 4 strains vegged under MH. I actually had to top the Bluehell strain in cab A as it had reached my lighting and was stretching out of control. I just hope that my topping of this plant doesn't lead to hermification. Heres the pics before the top. The plants vegged in cab A under MH are averaging 10" taller than the plants in cab B that were vegged under T5


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 17, 2012)

I failed to explain the last 2 pics of the underbrush. Just a little info on the FIM technique. Those are actually two of the plants that sit upfront in the cabs. The reason for showing them is do that those interested in the FIM technique can see what happens over time to the plant after fimming. In some instances the Fim will disperse the growth hormones and the "nub" that is left after the FIM will die as in both of these pics. If do the fim too much this is the result(which is completely no problem) but if the fim is done too little, the "nub" will recouperate and continue to grow(but it will still disperse the hormones as desired) I would have taken a pic of that but it makes them so bushy that you can't see it in a pic.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 19, 2012)

So here's an update on the stealth cabs. Finished the 3rd cabinet which is now my vegging cabinet. I have a top shelf which holds the cuttings in the cloner stations, and the lower part has 8 T5s which will be for vegging purposes. Just finished setting some clones in my new rockwool cubes for the next grow which will be similar to a flood and drain but not the same. heres a few pics.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nooiiccee


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm following this experiment and its wicked cool to see how this lighting really works out. Keep up the great looking plants, and keep us posted on what you learn from the lighting with actinics. the growth between nodes is interesting and the fimming also. Good Luck  thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't really need this but I saw it on ebay and couldn't help myself. I should have built one myself but wasn't sure about setting up the sprayer. Here is a few picks for all to see who may want to do a DIY aero-cloner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 22, 2012)

that's awesome Hush. I've never experimented with differing light types and whanot, way to go. I've always stuck to what works but it's peeps like you who expand our knowledge of what works and doesnt and what could vastly improve yields. :cool2: 

Keeper up, lookin real proper.

eace:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 22, 2012)

really nice diy :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Yeah I love working with these plants as they are fascinating creatures with their own personalities(so to speak). If I had the place and the money to get it really going I would breed in heartbeat. But I love doing experiments with them to see what works and what doesn't.  Burning the results ain't bad either :hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 28, 2012)

So here is the next run of clones off my Buku, Blue Mystic, Bluehell. I cut out the Blueberry punch this run as I am getting the "blues" from working with so many plants :hubba: Yeah, bad joke   Check out the roots that you get on the bubble cloner.   It has to be just right temps and plenty of air bubbles but it works. 

So I have 6 plants set in rockwool cubes to go in a flood n drain setup (as soon as I get the first girls harvested) and then the other 8 plants are in standard coco-top feed hydro. They are sitting in my DIY Euro-hydro planter, again until the flower rooms come open. I may have to build another cabinet so that I can get these girls in flower before they get too big.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention that the 2 plants that are in their own containers are in a mix of rich compost material and coco/pearlite. I hope it isn't too rich for them as this stuff is unbelievably rich. I tried to mix it so that I have 50/50 coco/pearlite and compost so I hope that isn't too much. I did one before for a friend who told me that it is growing beautiful so I am hopeful.

The compost is actually from one of the CO2 booster kits that you can buy online or at hydro stores. It starts out as a proprietary mix of organic matter that is supposed to be free of anything that would be bad when decomposing, and then all the beneficial microbes to do the decomposing work. During the process it releases CO2 into the immediate air. It comes with a small pump to push the co2 out and pull in fresh air for the composting activity. It is not impressive as a CO2 booster but after 6 months in the container, nearly all of the material has broken down so much that it looks and feels like "poo", but thankfully smells like rich compost earth.

I figured it would make some great organic soil amendment along with some dolomite lime and something to loosen it up to get it aerated like coco/pearlite. So wee will see how well it does. Here's some pics:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 21, 2012)

So I started with 2 cabinets that I was going to do a little grow in. Now I have 4 cabinets as the first 2 are occupied with flowering plants that have 3 weeks left to go, the 3rd cab was supposed to be my clone and veg cab but has been turned into a veg and early flower cab so that the plants(in the 3rd pic) don't get too tall before flowering; and because of that I have built a 4th cab(pics 1 n 2) for holding my clones and a few mother plants.  

I am seeing somethin interesting happening. The plants in the 4th cab are all the same age but the 2 plants that are together in the tote are in a hydro setup, while the plant by itself is in a soil setup. The hydro plants seem to be growing considerably more vigorously than the soil plant. However, in defence of the loner, it is a Buku which is more finicky than the other 2 plants.


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hush plants look great. I must say I admire the vigor in which you grow. Im new to growing as I jjst got my medical card not long ago. I started two plants in a stealth cab 2x2x3.5 just for experiance about 3 weeks ago and am already gather materials to build cab with hydro setup. There are so many methods and strains I want to grow already. Very cool to read someone who is trying diffrent things in same grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Growinfo.   I started growing and now I am completely hooked on it. I love experimenting with new methods and new stuff. I am always learning something new about these girls.

Had to post these pics of my clone moms as they have grown so much. You can sure see the difference in the soil grown plant versus the 2 plants in hydro. I will have to grow different plants in soil versus hydro going forward to see if I get the same results. 

The first pic is the BuKu in the soil. She keeps looking like she just aint real happy. I'm not sure if the ph is an issue or if the soil is an issue, or if the BuKu is just finicky and I haven't quite learned her particulars yet.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking good hp....... in my limited experience with hydro it blows away dirt for veging plants...... I've grown out blueberry/ak 5 times in dirt..... I put a couple clones in hydro they grew out of my space in 3 weeks and that was topping them..... going hydro takes some adjustments the schedule...... I wonder if stretch is increased with hydro compared to dirt.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 1, 2012)

Well I had a very nice harvest out of this run. Had a few late term nanners to pop up on a few plants haven't weighed everything yet but not a bad haul. I'm figuring about 12-14oz dry. Here's a few pics:  Ya gotta love them plants that want to flower so bad that they start growing buds right out of the center of a leaf petiole


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 1, 2012)

I got this new aeroponics cloner about a month ago and just put some cuttings in it about 10 days ago. Time to set the new girls in some coco


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

Man, those are some healthy gals :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, I love the aeroponic cloner, they root so fast and so well. I get nearly 100% more often than not.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

epic


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 2, 2012)

Just got a smoke report on my BlueHell plants. I haven't had the chance to try it myself but a buddy told me that it has great pain relief and a very clean, heady high. He was very impressed. The Buku is smelling great in the jars. Still curing it, but it smells like fruit punch  I can't wait to try them this weekend.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

So I am helping a couple peeps with setting up their grows and I want to show some of the things that I do.   The first 4 pics are my coco that I use, I mix it with water in my 5 gal bucket and it expands to 3-4x its compressed size, I mix in pearlite at about 3cups coco to 1cup pearlite. I got these nursery pots from a friend(about 2liter) and drilled a bunch of 3/8" holes in the bottoms and up the sides from the bottom about 1-2"(we need lots of good drainage), The big round thing is a coco-weave mat that you can buy from Lowes or HD or walmart. I turn my pot over and trace out a circle on the mat and then cut it out. I put this cut-out mat in the bottoms of all my nursery pots so that the loose coco/pearlite mix doesn't wash out the holes and clog up my rez pump. last pic is the DIY aerocloner and my Burmese Kush mother :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

Next, I fill my pots after pushing the coco-weave mat cutouts down to the bottom to cover all the drilled holes. I like to wet the coco a bit so that it sticks together good then form a nice little hole in the center for setting my clones(when I plant from seed, I do the same thing with the pots except I don't dig a hole for the seeds, and I don't hook them up to the watering system until they are growing well and are able to take as much watering). I take my clone babies out of the cloner(unplug the pump first or take a shower) the neoprene pucks that hold the cuttings are slit in one side so that all I have to do is open it up like "pac man" and gently remove the now rooted plant, set her in the coco and back-fill it and gently press it down just a bit to hold them in place. I try to set them as high in the pot as I can so that they have the max amount of root space within the pot(once they are set in the totes the roots will eventually grow right out the holes in the bottoms of the pots and hang down into the mini-resevoir formed within the totes). Then its time for making up the rez solution :hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

So after I get my plants set in their pots I put them in temporary hydro beds, which are basically a shallow plastic tote in a deep plastic tote. I drilled 3/8"holes in the shallow tote so that the watering will drain back into the rez below. I drilled a larger hole in the center and ran my main hose(1/2") up to the dispersal head. The pump is submersible and sits on the other end of the hose down in the rez. The water pump is on a timer and pumps water to the dispersal head and out to each pot through 1/4" hose so that It just trickles for 10minutes, then cuts off for 4hrs. I have a large air stone in the rez as well to keep the water fully aerated as that is key to Hydroponic growing.  So I am using Advanced Nutrients' Jungle Juice but as you can see I have a few other things that I add to it. I mix up my nute solution in a 5gal bucket that is marked to hold 15liters of water and I mix it up 15liters at a time so that I don't mess up and get too much or too little nutes. I use a "baby meds" eyedropper that has up to 5ml on it. This may seem a bit tedious to measure out nutes this way but to me it is the best way to maintain a proper ballance of nutrients. Fortunately I have found that I don't have to wait 24hrs to check the PH as there are no buffers in the Jungle Juice. I just mix it real good and wait for a few minutes then check my PH with my pen that also gives me temps of the water. With my water and nutes mixed I usually get 6.1 straight away, for the little ones in veg I adjust it down to around 5.6 which will climb over a period of a few days as the solution is used by the plants. When I top up my rez I will adjust the PH back down to 5.6-5.8 depending on how fast it is rising.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

Initially when I mix up my rez for young seedlings or just rooted clones, I will add Technaflora's Root66 and Thrive Alive as these are both plant tonics and root tonics. I use these 2 tonics for the first 2 weeks of veg then discontinue after that. There are some who don't use such additives but I have found that I get good results with them. I also add Technaflora's Magical to my rez on every feeding as coco has the tendency to lock up magnesium and cause a deficiency. I have found that by using 10ml of Magical to 15liters of water every time I fill the rez prevents any problems.

Once the plants have vegged sufficiently(~6wks for seedlings, fewer for clones) I move them from their temp hydro tanks to the flowering totes. These totes are 10gal totes and have holes cut in the lids so that the nursery pots sit down into them but don't touch the bottom. The totes are connected to the larger rez, which sits beneath them, by the pump hose/dispersion head and drain lines. When the pump turns on, the water is pumped to each plant through the 1/4" lines connected to the dispersal head, then it drains through the plants and drips out into the totes where it forms a shallow rez for the "water roots" to reach without drying out. The water then drains back to the main rez where it is aerated and pumped back up again. This way(enclosed system) I can keep evaporation to a minimum.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

For anyone noticing the rockwool cubes in pic 3 above, That is an experiment that I tried on this last run. A friend sold me a whole ebb n flow system with 4" Rockwool cubes. I decided to try a run with the cubes to see how I like it. I don't like the rockwool cubes  I have had a lot of trouble regulating them and the plants have grown far more "spindly" in the rockwool than in the coco. The problem is probably not with the rockwool but with me not being used to working with that medium. But I love my coco and will stick with it


----------



## Diameed (Jun 4, 2012)

What are the approx dimensions of your
Grow cabinets?  Thx


----------



## Sol (Jun 6, 2012)

Great explanation of your set up, HP. If i ever consider going hydro i will hafta refer back here -good resource pal.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Sol, if ya ever need any help just give me a shout and I'll be glad to help yu.

Diameed; sorry to not answer any sooner. My cabinets are 4'wide by 30" deep by 7' tall. That gives me 10square feet of growing area in each cabinet. I am actually going to break down my cabinets and put up tents as I need to expand to grow more. I already have removed one cabinet and will be building a level floor to put a 5'x5'x80" tent in place. That will more than double my capacity. I also have some MKUltra and White Rhino that I will be growing next. I also have some Sheherazade(aka AllKush) that I am going to pop later. I will discontinue the BUKU, Blue Mystic, and Bluhell as I want to try the new beans. Here is a few pics of the cabinets with the BuKu and Bluhell:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's an update on the girls in the cabinets: They are rocking right along. The kush has fat trichomes already and it is still 4 weeks from finishing. :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm aiming for Hammerhead strain after the Mataro run, Hammerhead is White Rhino x Medicineman cross, so I'd love to hear how your White rhino turns out.

p.s. you have such a sweet setup bud 

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 2, 2012)

check out the trichomes


----------



## WannaBgrower (Jul 3, 2012)

Very Nice!!
Is that a Dissecting Microscope with the Digital USB camera?? 

Well Done


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 5, 2012)

Those pics were taken with a smasung digital (basic) camera and a 30x jewelers loupe(MJ trich loupe) with LEDs to add lighting.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 17, 2012)

So here is a few pics of my new tent setup. It is a 5'x5' Secret Jardin "Darkroom" I got 2 600wHPS and have my hydro setup around the rez in the center. The last pics are the water chiller setup that I put together for cooling my rez temps from 80f to 70f. Plants are now in and rockin


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 17, 2012)

I couldn't get the water chiller pics to attach right away. Had to resize them. Here is my Bluhell in flower as well, smelling so sweet in the tent :icon_smile:

Well :doh: I attached the wrong pics. The first 2 plant pics are my BKush that are in my cabinet. The last 2 are the Bluhell in the tent


----------



## cmd420 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a SD 150 as well.. good purchase


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 18, 2012)

So I pulled the Burmese Kush last wednesday and put up some nice, frosty buds. Not overly happy with the results but I guess for a 7week Kush I can't complain. here's a couple of the top buds :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is a couple pics of the last set of plants that were in flower just a few days before harvest. This is Bluhell, 4 plants in the new tent. This is the first grow in the new tent. I only had these 4 under 2 600wHPS and they only filled a little over half of the tent. I wish I had planted 6 of these in there. I finished with 13oz dry weight, so I am quite happy with this one  

First 2 pics are just before harvest. The last pic is 4 weeks into flower so that you can see how much they thickened up by the end. These buds turned out to be very odd though. Not at all dense, thick, and tight, but loose and stringy and bead-like. I suspect this plant strain has Dr.Grinspoon in the genetics.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 8, 2012)

I found this last pic of the harvest of the Bluhell. I ended up with my whole drying cabinet full-o-bud :icon_smile:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 13, 2012)

wow vey nice hush cant wait to see more


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 20, 2012)

So I got 3 new girls in my tent in flower for 3 weeks now. 2 of them are BBP and the third is Blue Mystic. I can't get the Mystic to do just right in soil but the BBP seems to take well to my organic compost tea 

Also got some new kids in the bullpen waiting not so patiently for me to get my second tent up and rolling so that they can get to flowering. Check the growth from the second pic which was taken on 8-1 and the 3rd pic taken on 8-20. These are the infamous Blueberry Punch 

The last pics ar the newest kids the truely famous Larry OG Kush  :hubba:


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 20, 2012)

I've heard mixed reviews about Blue Mystic, which is why I didnt get it. I went with purple #1 hopefully yours turn out good, I'll be watchin to see how it goes. Goodluck!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2012)

This is the third run of the Blue Mystic and I have had decent harvests from it with nice smoke but not the best by far. This will be my last time running it unless it really knocks my socks off.  I am planning on crossing my Larrys(if I get a male) with the mystic and the Punch to see if I get something special or not.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 22, 2012)

That should be a good mix, I want to grow out Larry sometime it seems like its a huge favorite here.  When I start growing out my fems like Lemon OG or LA confidential, or even Pineapple chunk. I may cross it with a white widow or satori to try and capture some of the Lemon, LA, Pineaple, genes.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 6, 2012)

So here's the latest pics of the 2 tents and veg room girls. I like the challenge of growing in organic but I am unimpressed with the level of growth and speed of growth that I am getting with the organic versus my favorite coco/hydro 

The first pic is my latest BBP in hydro, about 2wks into flower. The second pic is tent A with the organic trio at the back with 4 hydro set Blue Mystic plants that are about 3wks in flower 

The 3rd pic with the LST plant in the center is the only lady Larry that I got from 4 seeds and I have it in organic soil. I topped, fimmed, and supercropped her to open her up to get her as bushy as possible so that I can get some nice clones from her before putting her in the tent in a few weeks.  

The plants behind her are 4 Pineapple Chunk that I have had in hydro nursing back to health after a bit of a difficult start


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 25, 2012)

These girls are only just starting their 5th week of flowering and the buds and trichomes are off the charts :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2012)

I took some pics for a friend who wants to see my new cloner. I used a basic shallow plastic tote from Walmart with a lid that has 4 depressed areas in the lid with raised cross beams for extra strength. I used the bottom out of another tote to make the second layer which I glued onto the lid with Plumber's Goop. I did this so that I could cut out the holes in the top layer to recess the neoprene pucks into it to hold them in place. Then I drilled smaller holes(to keep the pucks from falling through to the water) in the lower layer of the lid which allows the cuttings enough room to stick through to the water and still be big enough to pull out without damaging the new roots. I have 2 twin hose air pumps and the bigger air stones to bubble the water as ya need the water to bubble a lot to prevent the cuttings from rotting. This is my first run of cuttings with this cloner but I know it works very well 

The last pic of the 4 plants in the black tote is my temporary veg hydro-tank. I got 2 plastic totes from Walmart that I painted black to keep the water from getting algae growth. One tote is only about 6" deep while the other is about 16" deep. The shallow tote has holes drilled into the bottom of it for the water to drain back into the lower(resevoir)tote. I have air stones bubbling in the rez so that the water is aerated. You can see the water emitter head with the small hoses going to each plant. The hose goes down through the top tote to the submersible pump. I have a 6point emitter head on it now but the tote can hold as many as 8 pots and I can replace the 6point with an 8point emitter head. This allows me to veg my plants to as much as 20" tall before moving them to the totes in the flowering tents. I can periodically drain and flush out this tank and put fresh vegging nutes in for the new plants. The little tray with the hydroton is my overflow holder for starting the smaller plants before they get transplanted into the bigger pots and hooked to the hydro system.  I typically run the TDS in the veg tank at 600-900ppm depending on the plants. 

The new little plants are 10day old MKultra femenized kids.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 6, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> So I pulled the Burmese Kush last wednesday and put up some nice, frosty buds. Not overly happy with the results but I guess for a 7week Kush I can't complain. here's a couple of the top buds :icon_smile:



one of my plants from my last grow had that foxtailing look. its so sexy i love it


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 6, 2012)

That bbp is look pretty yummy Hush, cant wait to see it at chop time. Is bbp your own cross that you made or where did the genetics come from? I was looking for it on the seed sites when I was going to order and couldnt find it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 22, 2012)

So I chopped down the Blueberry Punch :icon_smile:  The good news is that I got around a pound (gestimating as I havent weighed it yet)   And it is good and sticky, gonna have some killer hash from the trim.   The bad news is I had some issues with powdery mildew, which I stopped with some serious spraying, but that set me up for some bud rot   I ended up losing about an oz or 2 to the rot  I gave it to a buddy who helped me chop and trim everything. He is going to do some BHO extraction on it. Here's a few pics:

PS. Anyone looking this strain, the only place I have found it is at greenlifeseeds.com  The breeder is Next Generation Seeds out of Amsterdam I believe  Killer price on these seds as well


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 6, 2012)

So I have 2 tents now and here is the Pineapple Chunk that I have in one of my tents. This is 4 plants that are taking up so much room in the 5x5tent that I can't put anymore in. They are in their 5th week of flower. The higher buds are the size of golfballs and getting bigger :icon_smile:

The pics are over time from when I first flipped them. Time progression from left to right, bottom pic is this week.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

hey hush all i have to say wow nice grow u have thier wish i had the money to order some goods seeds. i will be watching this one for sure. alwyas wanted to see blueberry grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 14, 2013)

So here's a few pics of the latest kids growing in my 3 tents. :hubba: 
I have Larry OG Kush growing in a sea of green in tent A; and MK Ultra growing more and more into a sea of green in tent C. Just pulled a few buds out of tent B so it is in reset mode at the moment but should have MK and Pineapple chunk growing in it shortly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2013)

very nice *Hush*

I like the romex stirer in post 49...

thanks again for the help on Hydro


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 3, 2013)

Time for an update on the stealth grow  My 3 tents are growing bud ever so nicely. I have a pic of tent A with the Larry OG Kush from a couple weeks ago. They are now 1 week away from harvest and smelling so amazing. Also pictured is my cloner with some MK Ultra showing nice roots at 7 days in the cloner  Also in Pic #2 is MK in tent C at about 5 weeks into flower :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 27, 2013)

So it's coming up on harvest this week for my MKUltra. This is my second run of this strain and I am having to take the bud towers a couple days early. Here's a nice bit of bud porn. I call it "Nekked babes on the beech"  :hubba:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 27, 2013)

they fox tailed pretty good huh? they look really nice hush.    :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah they were foxtailing big time. I hated to pull them as they are just a bit earlier than I want but they are throwing herms so bad, I don't want them to seed up on me.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 16, 2013)

very nice,,  hope my first grow comes out half that good , i'll b happy, stoned
 :icon_smile:


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well now, finally some pics! I wish they were better subjects,  anyways checkout my new area. I meant to take pics before I put up the first half of the wall up, these pics are taken from inside there, obviously, if you couldn't tell.   
   In the flower room pic, the dark area on the other side is a vent hole also acting as a drain. You can't tell but I elevated and sloped the floor in the direction of the drain. At the hole it is ground-0, all around the edges are 1-1 1/2. It works nicely. The material is actually commercial grade roofing "TPO" or "DURALAST" it doesn't begin to stretch or rip until winds consist of 250-300 mph, If applied correctly. One thing that made me want to use this is the fact that the first time I ever saw it or had to work with it that day I could feel the tan that my face had received that day. Just like being at the beach. You can set a drink with ice in a paper cup from Mc D. on the surface
of this stuff after lunch, mid summer, and 30 min later you will still have ice and soda in the cup! On shingles you would be lucky to get thirty mins out of a large styrofome cup before the ice was gone. It stays somewhere around mid 80's in the sun, It comes clean real easy with a scrubrush and some bleach. It's so reflective that you cannot be on the roof with out sunglasses, If you forget them that day, your eyes wont ever adjust to that brightness, Its alot like a pool liner, maybe thicker.
    If you look closely at the pics of my lights you wil see that I drilled holes  in the very top flat angled part of the reflector. This helped a lot!  I think a major flaw with my design is that there is hardly any air space between the walls and the light fixture, I think I can help the flow along by angling some small fans at a 45 towards this small gap.
   I've had trouble with the 100 percent light tight room, being that the veg and the flower room are one to begin with. You need a door that isn't to hard or time consuming to remove and put back all the times needed. Plus I have NO room to be wasting on anything. I dont think I sent the close up but  this time I made a door with the TPO material and glued velcro to the door and the doorjam, with a little buffer of foam strip. It works great! Last time, that was the worst part of it! Messing with that damn door out of ISO board! This one I can simply roll it up from the bottom, wherever I stop the stuff stays right there in a roll! I love it, I tried magnets first but they are not strong enough.  
    The veg area is also the TPO stuff, I made it  with a 3" lip around the edges on a table that is elevated on one end to ensure runoff. You can downright spill a gallon of water and it will stay in the little "pool" and drain quickly at the other end. It's just enough pitch wher water wont stand. 
      The thing I'm most proud of is  my exhaust stack exiting at the peak.  It's about 16-18 feet in the air outside which looked out of place bad to me but I realize that I was a little paranoid too. Then I got the brilliant idea to put a streetlight type light at the top! I took the ballast out because of the weight so I t doesn't even work!  Its got a power cord and everthing! :hubba:  :hubba:     Every once in while I need to check and clear out  a littel debri up there, now I'm just working on my light.  I don't Think I attached that pic, I'll get it to you later,  othr than that there's whats left of them! I did leech them again and they are looking better  I think the taller skinny has a nail in the coffin!  Well I gotta get going, I'm trying to get my boat in order for this season, I didn't use it this year over the colder months. So anyways,  What do you think? Pretty good use of the space I think, I have room for resevoirs and the other stuff for hydro, without changing to much around.... hopefully!  You haven't seen above the lights but theres room, and below the veg table is my cloning area, I have agood 3-1/2 '  which in the future I can cut into that if needed.  TTYL BRO


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 17, 2013)

sounds awesome to me


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2013)

I like the room  That TPO stuff sounds interesting. Is that TPO on the walls or just mylar? I would have used the white stuff as it looks more brilliantly reflective than the silver mylar(just a thought, the mylar is fine).

Looking at the plants; It looks like you are spraying or foliar feeding? That may be causing some of your problems. When water droplets sit on leaves in bright light, they act like little magnifying lenses for the light, which burns little spots on the leaves. I couldn't tell much about the plants as the pics didn't show the whole plants. Don't be ashamed to show your plants as you are in the experimenting stage now and it doesn't matter how bad they might look. Right now you are looking to learn all you can from these before dropping the high dollar beans. 

It looks good so far. I like the TPO door, that is a good idea for separating the 2 areas. The important thing though is to make sure you have a way to allow fresh air to come in at a very solid pace. Even if the space is heating up to 80+ during the lights on, having the good air-flow will save them from problems of heat and humidity.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is an update of the "stealth cabinet/tent grow"   Its getting tiring trying to keep 3 flowering tents going constantly, but its so worth it as I just love tending my girls.  First pic is the White Rhino, Larry OG, and MKU in the veg cab getting ready to go to the tents. 

Second pic is the "multi-scrog" that wasn't :doh: I have Blue Mystic in the back that was supposed to be under the scrog screen, but they decided that they didn't want to stay under the screen. In the tent with them is 1 Pineapple on the left and 1 Larry OG on the right. All in tent A are in 5th week of flower.

Third pic is tent B that has 3 MK Ultra and 1 Pineapple chunk. These are getting chopped this coming weekend. 

4th pic is tent C, which has MKU under a scrog setup. These are at 3weeks of flower and doing well.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 18, 2013)

if I can get 1/2 of what U felo's r having, i'll b happy, just want to get control of the pain


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 21, 2013)

Just pulled some more MK Ultra from a tent and totally filled my drying cabinet to the point that I didn't even have space for my trim :cry: 

Its so hard when I have so much bud that I run out of space to dry it all  :hubba:   Here is one of the many "bud grenades" that I got off them:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 12, 2013)

So everyone is putting along nicely. Here are recent pics of all 3 flowering tents at their respective stages. All are 3 weeks apart from each other for staggered harvesting. Pick one is a Pineapple chunk bud at 8wks. Pic 2 is the white Rhino in the front and Blue Mystic in the back at 2wks from flip. Pic 3 is the MK Ultra at 6wks from flip. Both tents A and B are in Scrog and getting a combination of Jungle Juice and Mother Earth Tea with a healthy shot of Hygrozyme in the hydro system.


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

dam thats some serious fox tailing  looks good other wise well done


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 12, 2013)

i'll tell you what. personally, i love it when they fox tail. you get some really interesting stacks


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

I think it is generally a more sativa characteristic
within the same strain some will do it some won't
but I've noticed that even on the same plant, buds that were closer to the light ( a little too close but I had no choice )
were foxtailing where the buds a few inches away were not
I guess ... you can practically just roll it up as it is - very small thin stem at the bottom
but the bag appeal is lower I guess - probably less desirable in clubs or where DENSE NUGS are what matters

If the strain isn't foxtailing from some sort of stress, I don't know of any correlation between foxailing & quality, she could be just as tasty as a more normal looking Bud


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 19, 2013)

Nice thread. You are a good person to share allnof this info with us. Thanks. On my first grow well on my way into a second and third  is waiting. Will be making a thread having started from scratch self planed and box store parts other then some necessities from htg. 

Looking forward yo following yir rt thread now that I found thus site cheers!


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 20, 2013)

when I make my grow room. using 2x4's n dry wall, with insulation, cause my area gets hot, so the I do, the more control,,i'll have

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the interest and comments fellas. I have not had this much foxtailing before except with this particular strain, but I have also found that my lighting was not as good as I had first thought. Doc is correct about the density of the buds not being what they should be. My temps stay in the happy range so I think the issue is with my lumen level.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are a few pics for a friend who is figuring a setup


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Greenie 420 is the shiny stuff on the side  ????

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 17, 2013)

just went over your grow journal from stealth cabinet to stealth tent/cabinet nice constant buds.  you must be harvesting every 3 weeks NICE!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, yeah having the 3 separate flowering tents allows me to harvest upwards of 20oz dry, every 3wks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2013)

This is a drawing of a basic DWC setup in a large tote for a friend


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 11, 2013)

nice drawing lol


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

going to make y cabinet at least 4 x 4ft or 5 ft long.  I also have picked up a cool tube, n will get the rest later.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2013)

Basic hydro tank and reservoir setup within tent, with rez on outside. Totes are 18gal with planter pots set in tops of totes. Totes are connected to the rez in a circle configuration so that a single water pump will push water from interior reservoirs to the main rez outside. This will allow gravity to push the solution back through each tote inside the tent and continually mix solution to keep PH balanced throughout.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Evertime I read Hush's schematics I keep hearing the James Bond theme overlayed....lol..

I like the DWC plans. Of all hydro, if i ever go that way, I think I'd most definately try dwc. Something about pure air and nutrients to the rootzone just sounds very appealing...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for this Hushpuppy! I see this looks quite similar to some items I just bought.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of the tent hydro setup with the 4 totes inside the tent and the large rez outside the tent. Then the other pic is the chiller setup showing the hose routing from the cooler to the chiller to the 2 reservoirs with the copper tube coils in them. For a single rez setup, you wouldn't 'T' off of the main pressure line to the 2 coils. Instead, it would just go through the one coil in the single rez and then back to the cooler. Inside the cooler is a submersible 300-400gph pump that pushes the water out of the cooler, through the chiller and out to the coil in the rez.

Routing the chiller water through the copper tube coil setting in the rez keeps the chiller water separate from the rez water so that you don't get any kind of chemical reaction within the chiller from solution running through the chiller.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

since 7-12-13  i'm in a rut,, my money is short n will have to use T5 fixture have a 3 by 4 ft Gow Room

lovbnstoned 
olstoner


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 17, 2013)

mmmm pictures i like pictures  

stuffs great man ty again for all your input in my thread helped alot!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2014)

I did this drawing of my setup in the 4x4 tent so that you can see how it works looking down on it from above. 

View attachment IMG_20140621_145058.jpg


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you so much these are Perfect!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

It has been a while since I could post anything here in my journal, but I can happily say that I am growing my babies again :yay:

 I don't have my stealth cabinets or tents anymore, or even my building for that matter, since LEO took it all away from me for being so terrible a person that would grow good quality meds and give them to friends who sincerely need them. But I digress :chuck:

 I have rebuild a small grow for myself where I will only grow a little that is just for me. I am very happy to be growing again, even iff it is only a couple of autos. I am just about ffinished with these. A few more weeks and they will be done. One is about 1-2weeks ahead of the other as the smaller one took longer to get started, and nearly died on me. I will be starting my Larry and Bluehell next to get them going in veg so that they can go into the little flower room when these 2 come out 

 The strain here is Auto Berry Bomb: 

View attachment Berry Bomb aug14b.jpg


View attachment Berry Bomb aug14a.jpg


View attachment Berry Bomb aug14c.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Right on Hushpuppy.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2014)

So glad you are growing again. Those look awesome. I will be watching.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice Hushpuppy.  Love those pistils...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Wooo hoooo! He's back!!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 30, 2014)

plants look awesome


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 3, 2014)

here is an update on my 2 auto girls. the one on the right side is just about ready to harvest. I snipped off most of the larger fan leaves in the upper parts to expose the lower parts of the plant where there is many smaller buds. This is an experiment to see if it makes any difference to the lower buds developing or ripening more with the late defoliation. The girl on the left side is 2 weeks behind and I did some work to tie her down some early on to see if I could get more bud sites than on the first one. I can tell that even with autos, tying them to open them up as much as possible does cause them to produce significantly more bud sites and makes them more bushy. 

View attachment BBauto9-3-14.jpg


View attachment BBauto9-3-14 (2).jpg


View attachment BBauto9-3-14 (3).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh tying even autos surely is awesome. Remember that plant I had that I told you about that seemed to flip to an auto on me after both topping and LSTing? It was a Northern Light Blue.. it was labeled as a FEM. Definitely was an auto.. lol either way, I had fully trained that plant and it came out wonderful! I got nearly 2 oz's from that one, and the structure of it all was phenomenal. 

You got some great looking stuff here sir! I can't wait till you get some good relief from your own meds!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2014)

So here is a harvest of some of the buds off the one plant that is on the left side of the grow space. I did some significant LST and tying to her and then ran her a week longer. I weighed the bud that I have harvested (and dried) from these 2 Autos and so far I have about 6oz. I am still allowing the bottom half of the plant continue for another week or two to allow the lower buds that were still immature to ripen. They appear to have grown a good 20% in a week since the first cut. 

 Unfortunately, the buzz from this smoke does little ffor my back pain. It is a very nice social, trippy, heady high. very little if any body stone though.

 The last 2 pics show the same plant before the "top chop" and after I removed the upper buds  

View attachment Berybomb auto 9-18 (2).jpg


View attachment Berybomb auto 9-18.jpg


View attachment SAM_0867.JPG


View attachment SAM_0871.jpg


----------

